# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  Website & SQL Express 2008 remotely

## TempestT-37

Hello

Right now I am using sql 2000 standard & sql 2005 standard for our website.

I am trying to use SQL Server 2008 Express with Advanced Services x64 for my website. The web server is in the DMZ and the Sql server is in the trusted. 

I have used the SQL Server Configuration Manager and server properties to configure remote connection. I can connect remotely with Management Studio. When I try to connect though a web page I get an error .

The Error I am getting is 

An error has occurred while establishing a connection to the server.  When connecting to SQL Server 2005, this failure may be caused by the fact that under the default settings SQL Server does not allow remote connections. (provider: TCP Provider, error: 0 - A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.)

I have since installed SQL Svr Web Ed 2008 tria land I am able to connect from Management Studio and my website.

What am I missing with SQL Express?

TIA

Michael

----------


## rmiao

Did you enable tcp/ip portocol in sql2k8 express? Opened sql port on your network? Express uses dynamic port number by default.

----------


## TempestT-37

Thanks rmiao
Yes, under the node SQL Server Network Configuration>Protocols for SQLEXPRESS -TCP/IP is enabled. 

Is the Dynamic Port Number different then SQL Svr Web Ed 2008? What is the port Number 1433? SQL Svr Web Ed 2008 works just fine on the same SQL server going to the same web server.

----------


## skhanal

1433 is the default port number for sql server, check SQL server error log to see if it is listening on tcp/ip or not. 

Try to telnet sql server from another machine to see if port 1433 is open or not

telnet yourserver 1433

if port is open you will see a blank screen otherwise you will see connection attempt time out.

----------


## rmiao

You can find sql port number in that configuration manager also.

----------


## TempestT-37

Thanks folks. The port that express was listening to was TCP Dynamic Ports and it was not 1433. After changing IP1-IP5 and IPAll TCP Port to listen to 1433 I was able to connect.
Thanks Again

----------

